# hiawatha national forest bear hunting



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone know of a good place to hunt bear in Hiawatha national forest? I drew late season GWINN and i don't know the area and this is my first bear season please help! Im from Grand Rapids so weekly baiting isnt an option unless i find someone up there that will do it for me.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's do an exercise. Look into the mileage from your place to a prospective hunting spot in the Gwinn unit. Take that mileage & divide in the MPG of the vehicle you will most likely take to service your pile. Then take the gallons required for the trip & multiply it by $3.50(or expected per gallon price). That's the driving cost, one way, one trip, not counting food, lodging & maybe even a speeding ticket.

Then factor in the cost of some bait, you may have a free source.

Most people don't like doing things for free, this would be a local to bait for you. Maybe you have a wonderful brother in-law living right there, woodsman at that.

No hunt is a sure thing, but now it's time to factor in costs vrs percentage chance of success. You may spend 2/3 the cost(more, or less) of going with a guide & be down the scale a bit with the chance of success. Not that you have to bag one, seeing a bear is nice though.

If you need to press on, I'd be looking into a larger tract of thick,wet,dark cover away from human activity, as much as possible.


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

First off this was a mistake draw so im stuck with the area. Second i dont have the money to pay a guide. I was planning on hunting my own property in clare. All i was looking for is some info to get started


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just maybe someone will have a site for a 1st or 2nd season hunt. If you were able to continue to service it after their hunt,(bear bagged or not) that may be an option.

I realize bears don't like much disturbance, but depending on what went on it may be doable.


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

That would be nice but i have to find someone willing to let me know that location they are hunting. I dont want to crowd anyone out either just want a chance to get a shot


----------



## Huntnfreek (Nov 28, 2012)

if you drew a GWINN tag, hiawatha national forest isnt going to do you much good, its out of your management unit


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Umm actually i have looked at it and half of hiawatha is in my area. Road nf 13 is the gwinn line so anything west of it is in gwinn.


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

altofishguy, I am in the same situation you are: I have never hunted bear before, I do not know where to hunt or how a good bear hunting spot looks like. I do not have the time or patience to drive from metro Detroit to the UP on several weekends, I would not even know where to get the bait from, how to set the bait up or how to haul all the bait into the woods without breaking my back. I do not have any friends or relatives in the UP.

That's why I go with an outfitter.

My wife wasn't very happy when I told her how much the outfitter will cost but I waited 7 years for my tag and I do not want to eat it.


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Im just dumpster diving for stuff and theres ads on craigslist for bait. Theres alot of videos on youtube that give you ideas for baiting. Plus i grew up with a neighbor that hunt bear alot so i picked up some ideas


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

altofishguy said:


> Anyone know of a good place to hunt bear in Hiawatha national forest? I drew late season GWINN and i don't know the area and this is my first bear season please help! Im from Grand Rapids so weekly baiting isnt an option unless i find someone up there that will do it for me.


 
If you have a couple weeks to devout to your hunt. You can go with the old bait a week, hunt a week plan. It works, I can vouch for that.

If you can't do that, then a guide is going to be your best bet.

If you have the time, to hunt on your own. I would quit dumpster diving. You can get bait here pretty cheap.
http://www.endresprocessing.com/byron_center.html
Bring a few 55 gallon drums, and a shovel. Granolla is easy to work with, it doesn't spoil, and it has a lot of variety rolled into one package. Get a few 5 gallon buckets from Lowes, and your all set for baiting.

Finding a place to hunt is another matter. The last hunt is going to involve hound hunters. If you are not seeing houndsmen where your hunting. You may have picked a poor spot. 

If this sounds like it will work for you, I can tell you what little I know about bear hunting. Maybe some others will chime in as well.

Good hunting!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I know of a few spots.
When does the late season open? I'm too lazy to look it up. LOL
I'll be up there till the 21st.


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

It opens the sept 25th i will be up there 26th thru 29th.


----------



## altofishguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Problem is i dont have the cash to pay a guide so im on my own. Same for bait. Thats why the dumpster diving. I was hoping on maybe someone letting me in on a bait site they just left at end of there hunt so i could continue it.


----------

